# Reeftech LED



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

http://www.reeftechled.com/?page_id=763

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

very nice... I mean VERY nice... But how much. 

Greg You would need 3-4 On a 72" tank....


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

did you see these on AP pre order was going there. 72" for ~ $1400

http://www.aquariumpros.ca/forums/showthread.php?t=45052

http://www.reefsupplies.ca/canada/sunbrite-led-f-series/

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Kooka (Feb 8, 2011)

You can build your own and pay half as much. Those fixtures use Cree LED's if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

your paying for the Programing i would guess.

Just checked out that thread.... My wife is gunna hate me But i have to do it.


----------



## Redddogg69 (Oct 1, 2011)

Reminds me of my roller skating days as a kid. Does it come with a free copy of Saturday night fever?


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Chromey said:


> your paying for the Programing i would guess.
> 
> Just checked out that thread.... My wife is gunna hate me But i have to do it.


do not rush.

I am not sure about company, which uses @hotmail.com as their email address.
I got infraction on AP when mentioned this issue

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

Looks like 4-5 people from AP, ordered them ,Ill wait and hear from them.

Looks like the More expensive LED companies might have to lower their prices, If these turn out to be good.


As far as the infraction... As a AP member, you should know you need permission to fart.


----------



## Redddogg69 (Oct 1, 2011)

sig said:


> do not rush.
> 
> I am not sure about company, which uses @hotmail.com as their email address.
> I got infraction on AP when mentioned this issue


Haha being Russian I would think you would know better than to question party politics Greg. Your lucky AJ didn't send you to the AP gulag like he did me lol


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Redddogg69 said:


> Haha being Russian I would think you would know better than to question party politics Greg. Your lucky AJ didn't send you to the AP gulag like he did me lol


i think it could be soon... I was told that I disrespect vendor (who pays fee for AP)
Probably, I have different mentality, but I do not understand how I can disrespect seller, buy asking legitimate question (in my opinion)

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

Because Hitler says so... I mean AJ.


----------



## Tim (Dec 11, 2011)

Redddogg69 said:


> Haha being Russian I would think you would know better than to question party politics Greg. Your lucky AJ didn't send you to the AP gulag like he did me lol


I got banned from there because I didn't have a tank LOL (I was just starting out). I signed up to access their classifieds so I could start buying stuff and actually have one to put on my list


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

*first review on Sunbrites*

http://www.reefcentral.com/forums/showthread.php?p=20119344

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Reef Supplies (Apr 2, 2012)

Chromey said:


> Looks like 4-5 people from AP, ordered them ,Ill wait and hear from them.


add a zero to that


----------

